# IT Jobs in Canada



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Im a male, 29, IT professional with coming 4 years experience in software development/implementation and consultancy arena. I have already applied for permanent residency to Canada through the federal skilled worker scheme and I have recently undertaken my medical. I have some common questions:

1. What are the most effective approaches used to look for Jobs?
-some people say networking (Are there any useful links to networking groups?)
-some say recruitment agencies or online job posts
-some say direct to the employers with a CV and cover letter.

2. I have 3-4 months "Canadian experience" working for one of our Toronto based clients Symcor. Would that be useful?

3. Why arent Canadian employers interested in sponsoring foreign workers? If they do, is there a specific list / website that advertises/markets themselves to foreign professionals?

4. What specific IT skills are in demand?

5. If I decided to undertake a Master degree in Canada part time, how long would it take and how much would it cost?

Your feedback and replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

coyne20 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Im a male, 29, IT professional with coming 4 years experience in software development/implementation and consultancy arena. I have already applied for permanent residency to Canada through the federal skilled worker scheme and I have recently undertaken my medical. I have some common questions:
> 
> ...


I just shot a few pointers and personal opinions. 

Feel free to ask more questions.

Much good luck!


----------

